# chain cleaning...kerosene? gasoline? what tricks do you use?



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone actually used kerosene to clean your chains?  Does it work to clean other parts?  Id hate to stain my goodies if its too harsh.....back in the day my dad use to use gasoline to clean engine parts...that was vile to the nasal passage....is kerosene any better.....your thoughts?


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 20, 2012)

In my humble opinion...

Kerosene (diesel is all I know how to find) has a horrible odor, different from gasoline but just as bad, and has only a fraction of the cleaning power of gasoline.  I believe the refineries intentionally add these intense odors to fuel products.  Go ahead and try it, it will only cost you about $4 for a gallon.


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 20, 2012)

For cleaning up old grimy things, I have switched from kerosene to gasoline.  Both are great, but gasoline is faster, stronger and just works better on really caked-on baked-on goop and stuff.

For full chain restoration I have been using a 2-3 day bath in Evapo-Rust, followed by engine degreaser and or gasoline (or both depending on how bad they are), then leaving them in ziplocks with motor oil until ready to use.  That technique has seemed to put life back into some pretty bad chains.  Some links still stick, but it's a huge improvement in the full resto.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 22, 2012)

Soak in Simple Green for a day. Scrub with a wall paper removal brush. Rinse and repeat. Also spray with Carb Cleaner.


----------



## kunzog (Apr 22, 2012)

My comments on using either.

My Dad used gasoline as a solvent and I do as well, easily obtainable but NOT RECOMMENDED as it is highly flammable. Many accidents have occured when using gasoline as a solvent, it can be ignited by a spark or open flame.

My Mom said her dad who owned a auto dealership always had the softest, cleanest hands and fingernails. He washed parts with kerosene and his hands as well. That was way before anyone ever thought about using protective gloves.


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Hardcore solution*

A bit hardcore, but amazing results...

Submerge  your RUSTIEST CHAIN EVER into a glass or porcelain bowl of Muriatic Acid and get away quick. DO NOT even pretend you are smelling it, its rough stuff. Do it outside of course, preferably away from planet Earth. Come back in only 5 minutes and pull it out, then stare in disbelief. Not kidding, all rust-gone. Then depending on how much nicer you want it...  wire wheel the chain lightly and for a high luster, finish with scotchbright buffing wheel. You will swear your chain has been nickel plated.
You can buy the acid at a pool supply shop. You can buy a replacement lung at the UCLA Medical Center.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 25, 2012)

What I've had the best luck for old baked grease is a mixture of half WD-40 and half mineral spirits (odorless). You can buy an empty paint gallon paint can at your local hardware store with a lid, mix, and store chains for a day or so in it. Buy it by the gallon size, you can adjust the mix to your liking.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 25, 2012)

I use a witches brew of paint thinner and straight butoxyethanol- I ended up with a bunch of ampoules of the stuff from a chemistry project at work.  Works great on ancient dried grease and grime.  Butoxyethanol AKA Butyl Ether is the active principle in Formula 409, Castrol Super Clean and other cleaner-degreasers.  There must be a commercial source for it somewhere.


----------



## BrentP (May 9, 2012)

I use Coleman Camping Fuel.  It cuts grease and oil instantly and evaporates in seconds once I take parts out of the bath.  It's also safer than gasoline (the vapors aren't explosive like gasoline).

For cleaning my chain while their on the bike, I'll use a Park chain cleaner filled with WD40, then hit it with proper lube after it's clean.


----------



## Bent Rim (Jul 4, 2012)

*Parts cleaning*

For what it's worth, here is my $.02 worth;

For cleaning the parts on the bike I am now working on I have used, Diesel, Purple Power, and now Evapo Rust. Diesel is kinda smelly, so best to be used outdoors, Purple Power looks like a highly concentrated detergent solution and works fine, Evapo Rust is somewhat pricey, but after soaking some parts for 3 hours like I did, I'm quite impressed. The chain is still soaking and may stay there overnight.
Reading the instructions on the container of Evapo Rust, I am convinced this was a good investment and quite easy to use.

Bent Rim


----------



## Iverider (Jul 5, 2012)

I like Carb cleaner for tough stuff, and Brake cleaner for tougher stuff. I also have a paint can parts dip bucket that does pretty well. 

Blue, do you neutralize your acid soaked chain with baking soda and water? Or just rinse well?


----------



## how (Jul 6, 2012)

I use what ever I happen to have,,cept kerosene,,I make sure I dont ever have it lol too smelly and has dirty smell to it too yuk.


----------



## morton (Jul 7, 2012)

*Easy Off oven cleaner....original formula*

Put chain in plastic bucket, covered with eo, let soak for 15 minutes.  Rinsed off with water, sprayed throughly with WD (water displacement) 40, oiled properly.  Won't help if chain is rusty, but really disolves grease.  Use plastic gloves!!! and see label for other cautions.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 7, 2012)

I use carb dip from Napa part#6402. It comes in a one gallon can with a strainer basket inside. This works great on headset, bottom bracket and hub part as well as chains. Just put your stuff in the basket and let it sit for a couple of hours then rinse with water. This will not remove all the rust but it will remove all the grease. For rust I use CLR or something equal.  One caution on most of these chemicals is that they can remove the nickle plating if left to long. It is rough when you pull a part out that you forgot about and it is copper colored instead of nickle.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 7, 2012)

I curl it up and soak it in gasoline for about a week,then I scrub it with an old toothbrush.

Hang it to dry...

Then I soak it in 40wt. motor oil for about another week.

Let it drip the excess oil off in the basement sink. (the EPA "loves" me for that!)

Wipe it off with your cleanest old T-Shirt and put it on and ride it.


----------

